
Google just rolled out a bunch of updates to its search engine - arayh
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/24/google-will-start-showing-relevant-video-clips-in-search-results.html
======
RightMillennial
> Here's a rundown of some of the changes:

> The company is drawing on its artificial intelligence capabilities to
> provide smart videos in Google search with a new "Featured Videos" card. It
> will start to play videos in results, one after another ...

Because what we really need are more damn auto-playing videos. This is why ad-
blockers are a necessity.

